# -



## jw (Sep 2, 2013)

-


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 3, 2013)

Josh, 

When I was called to CPC, I changed the order of worship and made it like as follows:

*Morning Worship*
Call to Worship (NT) w/exposition as it has to do with worship and God calling us thereunto (Going through Hebrews and Revelation, but others as well are great for this)
Invocation Prayer
Psalm/Hymn that corresponds to the Call

Serial Reading (NT) w/exposition like a little homily (Since April 2011, we have gone through 1 Thess. to Revelation, and now we are in the middle of Acts)
Pastoral Prayer
Psalm/Hymn that corresponds with the Serial Reading

Sermon (OT) (So far have covered Genesis, Ezra 1-4, Haggai, and now in Zechariah)
Prayer for Congregation
Psalm/Hymn that corresponds with sermon text
*
Evening Worship

*Call to Worship (OT) w/exposition as above (Going through Psalms, Leviticus are really good, but others as well are great for this)
Invocation Prayer
Psalm/Hymn that corresponds to the Call

Serial Reading (OT) w/exposition like a little homily (Since April 2011, we have gone through Joshua to middle of 1 Kings)
Pastoral Prayer
Psalm/Hymn that corresponds with the Serial Reading

Sermon (NT) (So far have covered Ephesians and half way through John's Gospel)
Prayer for Congregation
Psalm/Hymn that corresponds with sermon text



The congregation has been really appreciative of going through the other books (not just the sermon texts) because it keeps them fresh in the other parts of Scripture and is beneficial as a means of grace. If you look what it would be without those serial readings, my congregation would only have had expounded to them Genesis, Ephesians, Haggai, part of John, Ezra, and Zechariah. But as it stands, praise the Lord, we have been benefiting from God's word richly as we have covered:

Genesis
Joshua
Judges
1 Samuel
2 Samuel
1 Kings 1-16
Ezra
Haggai
Zechariah 1
A lot of the Psalms
Leviticus 1-4 (through calls to worship)

John 1-11
Acts 1-16
Ephesians
1 Thessalonians
2 Thessalonians
1 Timothy
2 Timothy
Titus 
Philemon
Hebrews (Twice, once on serial reading, once on call to worship)
James
1 Peter
2 Peter
1 John
2 John
3 John
Jude
Revelation (going on 2nd time with call to worship)


All of the audio for these can be found at (with serial readings at the bottom of this page): http://www.cpc-kc.com/p/sermons.html


----------

